# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Colocar vídeos do youtube... existe uma tag?

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Para colocarmos vídeos do youtube nos posts, existe uma tag/bbcode para o vídeo aparecer logo numa janela, como quando se coloca as imagens (tag IMG)? Este tag pode ser colocado por utilizadores "standard" ou só moderadores/administradores? Obrigado desde já.  :Olá:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Viva Artur,

podes ver aqui: http://www.reefforum.net/f134/como-c...youtube-17538/

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Excelente, obrigado Nuno  :SbOk:

----------


## fabianomoser

Fácil,

(yt]codigo do filme depois do =[/yt)

Ex:
(yt]qiGHTwDL_qE[/yt)

Use colchetes em vez de parênteses ok? foi para poder veres o texto.

Abraço,
FM

----------

